# Advice on communication



## numb (Jul 2, 2008)

How to talk so men will listen and listen so men will talk?

I am planning on telling my husband this week end that I am done with our marriage. I feel we have nothing in common and have no place to go with our relationship in the past 2 years we have done NOTHING together. No effort put in to do anything and if I bring something up it’s knocked down. We have been together for 8 years and feel like I know nothing about him and he knows nothing about me. We never communicate and I have been miserable for the past 2 years. I am not getting younger and I just want to be happy.

How can I bring this up to him so it’s non confrontational? Our communication has always been poor and never much to say. I know it will hurt him as he doesn’t suspect this coming but I need to be happy and not so miserable. 

Thank you for your help and advice.
Numb


----------



## sicksicksick (Mar 7, 2010)

Please, give him the chance to change. Read all our stories & you'll see men who would give anything for a chance again. Read in this section please before you walk, Considering Divorce or Separation, for some ways to approach him via letter. Then decide.


----------



## numb (Jul 2, 2008)

I would give him the chance except that I feel I have. We have been together 8 years and after 3 years I told him things were not looking good for us. He tried to change and we got married. As soon as we got married is when he went back to his old ways.

I have caught him lying to me and still have a hard time getting past that. He drinks more now than ever. I try to bring things up that we should do and I get why would we do that or thats dumb. I have shared things I want to do and in 8 years hes never said ok lets do that this week end or lets do that now. 

We dont communicate and when I try to talk about something on the news just in general I am wrong or he gets mad about it. We are from very different religions and political views and since getting married has caused many issues for us. We are never home together and if we do spend time together its with friends.

I think I am past the point of making it work. I just really want to be happy and I am miserable now.


----------



## sicksicksick (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you. I can only speak for myself & believe me I wish I would have got a "Fix this now or I will move on" letter, thats why I posted that comment.


----------

